# [SOLVED] orange box cannot be activated in my region



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

hi, 

i recently bought the orange box when i was on holiday in india. when i started the installation it asked me for a cd key i typed in the cd key and confirmed it when i get a message that this productcode cannot be activated in your region(i live in new zealand) but it is not stated on the box that this can only be activated in india all it says is "this product is only for distribution in india, distribution outside of india is unlicensed . if someone could please tell me a way to get around this i dont mind if i cannot play online. cuz theres no way i can return it. help!!! (btw this is a legit copy)


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: orange box cannot be activated in my region*

Hi.

Unfortunately all the games that come with The Orange Box need to be activated through Steam. There isn't much you can do aside from contacting Steam's customer support.


----------

